# I lost Her!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



## Texxan1 (Dec 31, 2004)

I lost the biggest trout of my life today dernit. Would have taken the star for the year toooo

It is such a bummer.

long story short, she spooled me and i had to thumb the spool to keep the last foot on and POP. She broke my powerpro 20#...

DEPRESSSSSSSSSSSSSSSING

Ok, im dont having a pitty party...

Thomas


----------



## DawnPatrol (May 2, 2006)

*Still out there!*

It takes a lotta heart to share that one! The good news is she is still out there (and no I'm not asking where...)

Go get her, dude!


----------



## Mike in Friendswood (May 21, 2004)

Big red......

I thought you were having your face operated on today? It's probably the drugs.


----------



## cfred (Jun 13, 2004)

Dude! You got spooled by a trout??? musta been one helluva trout. And I know you know what you're doing, so WOW! 

Forget the short version, tell us the long version, if you can stand it.


----------



## SpeckReds (Sep 10, 2005)

Sounds like a Jack or Big Red. 
20lb Power Pro. 
Unlikey a Trout. 
Even a 10 pounder plus.
Did you actually see the fish???
If so it must have been a monster.
Better Luck Next Time.


----------



## Sam521 (Mar 9, 2007)

Wow! I would like to hear the long version too.


----------



## Wading Mark (Apr 21, 2005)

I've done the same thing to an obviously double-digit trout. I certainly won't make that mistake again.


----------



## Mrschasintail (Dec 8, 2004)

I bet he saw the trout.


----------



## Javadrinker (Feb 13, 2008)

very interesting...
Thanks for posting Texxan1 ... this post makes me want a few others to read this and remember some other posts a few weeks back...
if you saw the trout care to guess its size and weight?
and I am sorry that you lost her, like it has been said..she is still out there for you to catch!


----------



## saltwater_therapy (Oct 14, 2005)

*I want to call BS but...............you never know.*

I've NEVER even been close to being spooled by a trout. The biggest I have landed is 29", but I have hooked and lost (either by pulled hook, or breakoff) several 30"+ fish. I fish with 100 or 200 size shimano reels, and 10# Stren High Impact monofilament , with 24-36" of 20# P-line flourocarbon I have caught and landed big trout, redfish up to 40", 25# jacks, 3-5' sharks, a 4' tarpon, and several other big, toothy, hard fighting fish.

I have had all of these other species spool me before, but never a trout. If you had a trout spool you it must have been a HUGE trout, or maybe you didn't have enough line on your reel. I am just confused please elaborate on this.
Sorry for your loss though. :frown:

I broke off 2 large trout on a reef yesterday morning, one was definately in the 9# range. I hooked it about 10' from my kayak and it ran straight toward the shell. the other was further away, but I hooked it from across the reef and when I pulled it up on top of the reef it was over. got a good look at both of them. I hate to say it but at least one of them would have died if I had landed them. both were star tournament size fish. I lost the only 2 bone spook jr's I had. So at least I have an excuse to go tackle shopping today, sure would have like to get an early weigh in. I relieved the stress by going to my redfish hole and found this.Tails everywhere caught lots of reds in shin deep water.


----------



## br1006 (Mar 24, 2006)

Thomas! If that story came from anyone else I would call horse hockey on them! But knowing you are not one to exaggerate and that you are one heck of a fisherman I know it to be fact!

Sorry you lost her but, those are the things that keep us coming back for more 

Later!


----------



## Stumpgrinder (Feb 18, 2006)

I lost the biggest one I ever hooked at Fat Rat a few springs ago. 3 feet from my hand/net and she ... well she was big. Had # 2 VMC cone cuts buried all up in her grill and then she was gone.

I feel your pain but know theres more out there. It's what keeps us going back after all is said and done.


----------



## JOHNNY QUEST (Mar 6, 2006)

Thomas what kinda hardware is she sportin now... 1 hook , 6 hooks , 9 hooks.

thats too bad ya lost her. 



Crappp i need ta get out more..


----------



## Bubbaette (Apr 10, 2005)

OMG -- I can only imagine how depressing that is. But, like they said she is still out there and probably not far from where you hooked her. 

Next time take Kaylin with you -- she knows how to bring those big trout in -- LOL.


----------



## wading_fool (May 3, 2005)

Thats gotta suck.......I have seen and read your reports over there years and will take you at your word it was a trout. had to be a big ol pig


----------



## kingfisherred (Aug 12, 2005)

*Spooled by a trout?*

It can happen, this winter I was in East Matagorda wading and had been for a few hours with Nada, "Nasty weather with hard winds" Then wading back towards the boat with a stiff wind at my back I got careless and was casting most of the line of my Shimano Core just goofing off, Then it happend as soon as the Corky hit the water she exploded on it and ran directly away from me with that initial fast thrust of a big trout and because of me messing around and casting way to far in the first place I only had about 20 yards of line to play with and the trout got it all and was able to break the 12lb P-line with ease. So it can happen.


----------



## NateTxAg (Apr 11, 2006)

If he says it was a trout, i'm 100% positive it was a trout!! This man knows his fish!!!!

Sorry to hear that!! You know shes still out there and waiting for ya next time!!


----------



## Texxan1 (Dec 31, 2004)

First off. Yes , I saw her.. She was busting shrimp in front of me a few times, then i switched from my topwater to a Doa shrimp and cast to the area she had been in.. Instantly hit my doa' as it went in the water.. She made one big leap and then she was off to the races. I had her turned for a split second then she took off.

Ive got several 29" trout and she was MUCH bigger.

20# power pro on a daiwa sol on a laguna inshore. That reel does not have alot of line, but a decent amount


----------



## Muddskipper (Dec 29, 2004)

Thomas....Jack 's look nothing like Trout........:spineyes:


----------



## LaAngler (Mar 11, 2008)

OH LAWD! 


I have been spooled by a largemouth bass before come on of course it could be a trout!
that one we've all been after you know what he's talking about! 20 pounder could be lurking out there. I have also caught a 50 pound ling on a calcutta 150 with a medium light rod also, works both ways.


----------



## MsAddicted (Jan 25, 2005)

Bubbaette said:


> Next time take Kaylin with you -- she knows how to bring those big trout in -- LOL.


I was there but I was up in the shallows stalking redfish. Thomas was a long ways away but I saw him lose her. Needless to say I could hear the expletives across the water, lol.

Actually, he was very quiet about it, I saw him doubled over and fighting something then I saw the rod pop loose and could tell he was majorly bummed out. Then when we met up at the boat I got to hear the story. It was 8am and he was ready to quit for the day to go pout, lol.


----------



## Bayscout22 (Aug 9, 2007)

That's a tough one Thomas. Now you know the big one is lurking out there.


----------



## RECONER (Jun 5, 2006)

The one that got away !


----------



## rf1970 (Jun 6, 2006)

Happened to me somewhat, last May. I was in a kayak next to a buddy of mine in a kayak, he had stuck four or so trout on a topwater and me, with shrimp, nada. So I switch to a topwater and after a few casts, Im talking to him and I say, while the topwater is sitting out there about 20 yards away, not moving, "I havent gotten the hang of this topwater thing yet", and two seconds later, the biggest trout with the shoulders of a redfish comes out of the water and whacks it. I have it hooked and then the line gets under the kayak and goes slack. No more trout. My biggest is almost 27" but this one was bigger. Thats my story and I do have a witness. It was in Christmas towards Big Mommas. She is still out there somewhere. Rob


----------



## txpoboy (Feb 27, 2008)

Keep your chin up, I know the feeling!


----------



## Captain Dave (Jul 19, 2006)

*Quickie*

She showed herself and teased you, she bite your DOA ...and then she left ya. The ultimate heartbreak... :headknock

She'll be back for more......Rest easy.... and try again in the am.. Should have perfect low wind weather this week.

What are you going to spoll your Diawa with ?

I use 30/8 PP...... Do not want to feel your pain... ( Still trying for that upper coast 30 + )


----------



## Javadrinker (Feb 13, 2008)

go back and get her.. .. she has your name on her


----------



## Troutslurp (Dec 19, 2004)

*Shucks*

Thomas, i,ll be down in tha vista next weekend. You can run me out there to where you lost her and i,ll do my darndest to find her for ya. Heck i might even break out the Double Digit Fish Whistle

Keep Grinding Tiger

Slurp


----------



## Won Mo Kasst (Mar 27, 2008)

Texxan1 said:


> I lost the biggest trout of my life today dernit. Would have taken the star for the year toooo
> 
> It is such a bummer.
> 
> ...


i was fishing arroy city about 3 years ago had a monster trout on and the line broke. i saw her crash my super spook....looked and sounded like a bowling ball hit that topwater...anyways i cried for a few minutes haha then went about my business...next day fished that spot first thing in the morning and went up on shore to take care of some business at the end of that wade...found her on the shore dead...lure still in her mouth...i cried again when i measured her to be 32.5 inches...i just go ahead tell ppl its 33 but she was shorter due to drying out in the sun hahaha


----------



## Haute Pursuit (Jun 26, 2006)

Ouch bro. Maybe she will come back for more tomorrow.


----------



## cody layman (Nov 8, 2007)

where at bro


----------



## Captain Dave (Jul 19, 2006)

oyea.... 

she must of busted many a line to get that big and smart. 

grind one


----------



## Gottagofishin (Dec 17, 2005)

If Thomas says it was a trout, then it was a trout. I'd love to just hook one that big. But I'd probably quit and pout about it anyway.

Fun to read about something like that.


----------



## Tail Chaser (May 24, 2004)

I feel you bro, I had the largest trout of my life pull the split rings straight on me this past January. Granted they were crappy split rings and I had the drag set a little too tight. Totally my bad, I had changed the trebles out on my topwater to j-hooks to make it "weedless". Still, it really stings, I had her about ten feet away from me and she was a big, big girl. I can't believe I didn't hurl when I lost her.


----------



## deke (Oct 5, 2004)

I have lost two PB trout over 30", one on a top water one on a 51m, and I have several trout over 28", but none ever came close to spooling me, heck the 20# jack I caught on the south shoreline didn't spool me. I was throwing a Curado 100 on a Laguna TW1, and that reel holds very little line. But if you said you saw it, I guess I gotta go with what you saw. Question, did you back off your drag alot after seeing the fish? I know I do when I get a good fish on, that could lead to her taking alot more line than usual.


----------



## Porterhouse (Mar 10, 2005)

my condolences.....Ouch!!!

Know the feeling, 2 years and 3 weeks ago to the day i lost a pig of a trout on the S. shoreline of Baffin....had her on for about 3 minutes, two jumps, and one of the most breath taking, gill plate rattling tail walks I or either of the people with me had ever seen.......that tail walk ended with her throwing the pearl bloodhound I was throwing. I felt gut shot....easily the most disappointing outdoor experience of my life. Not sure how big she was, but she was certainly double digit and 32+.

The only trout I have ever seen that was larger and more massive was a fish I got to cast to twice while fishing with McTrout down Mansfield way....I doubt that I will ever see a larger trout as long as I live, as that particular fish was so big that I couldn't believe it was a trout....until she stopped over a sand spot and turned just at the right moment to burn a memory into my mind that haunts me to this day....her eye was a big as a half dollar....a true "creature from the mother lagoon". Mike can take you to where they live.

Again, I'm so sorry for your loss....


----------



## boom! (Jul 10, 2004)

It makes you appreciate them that much more. Thats what you told me last year remember? You'll get her!


----------



## drew colvard (Apr 14, 2006)

I've had several big fish win the day - from tarpon to bass. That is why I almost count the minutes until i can go again.


----------



## Mike77015 (Dec 27, 2007)

That sucks!!!!! I bet it was a big trout that was foul hooked. They tend to fight a little harder that way.


----------



## FishinHippie (Jun 19, 2005)

ouch... sorry to hear the bad news....


----------



## spotsndots (May 20, 2005)

sorry to hear about that loss Thomas...on the positive side...at least you know where she likes to hang out and she's gonna eat between now and the end of the Star tourney!! Good luck!


----------



## lrx (Feb 23, 2006)

*losing*

tis better to have fought & lost her than to not have fought at all.


----------



## fishit (Jul 12, 2007)

it hurts losing any great fish that would have been a personal best. i almost got spooled by a 12lb redfish using 14 pound mono and a 5600c (thats a lot of line). sometimes they just put up alot of fight (escpecially when hooked deep). i think i could stomach having my line spooled by a giant easier than having the line break!


----------



## Spec-Rig.006 (Nov 2, 2007)

If you've never been spooled ... you haven't been fishing long enough, that's kind of like the "guy" at the deer lease that says he's never lost a deer ... keep hunting buddy.

Tough break Mister, I bet it was fun though ... Get back after 'em !!!

~Spec


----------



## surfwalker (Jul 14, 2006)

HHHHUUMMMM!!! EVERYTIME I HAVE ONE BREAK ONE OFF IT'S JUST AN OLE HARDHEAD..................NEVER LOST A TROUT, RED, FLOUNDER, KING FISH, SAILFISH, ETC ETC, BUT I HAVE LOST SOME OLE HARDHEADS IN MY DAY.....


Texxan1 said:


> I lost the biggest trout of my life today dernit. Would have taken the star for the year toooo
> 
> It is such a bummer.
> 
> ...


----------



## gsb (Aug 7, 2006)

I got kinda sick just reading that. Sucks.


----------



## Fresh2Salt (May 21, 2004)

*I feel for you.*

Happened to me several years ago in Baffin. Got her to me and was all played out when the hook poped loose and she just layed there 3ft in front of me...Ever time I'd try to move close she'd move 3-4ft away and lay again.



Texxan1 said:


> I lost the biggest trout of my life today dernit. Would have taken the star for the year toooo
> 
> It is such a bummer.
> 
> ...


----------



## Bigwater (May 21, 2004)

Sorry for your loss! Prayers sent.

Bigwater


----------



## Redilingus (Jul 13, 2007)

Was mostly likely a big red or something else. Of all the big trout i've caught and seen caught they don't fight like that and spool you.
Keep on plugging though, it happens to all of us.


----------

